
The shortest paper ever published in a “serious” math journal - seesawtron
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/shortest-paper-ever-published-in-a-serious-math-journal-john-conway-alexander-soifer
======
seesawtron
Explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvvkJT8myeI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvvkJT8myeI)

